#  :   !

## PlomBeer

,      ( ,  ),   :             .   ,  , ,        .    ,           - .  ,   (,   !)               .  ,            .
,   1. -  ,           , ,  .      ,   (  .)         ,   ()    (   .)  .      :    ,  99,99 %  .     1:     .,    

  2. ,         .   .     . ,          : .       ,  ,  . ,  . ,  ,     :         ,     ,     .           ,   .      ,  :    , ,   .     2:     .  ,       .  ,              -    !
  3.  .   !.        ,      .            : ,         ?.   .  ,      .  ,     , ,   ,     ( ).    ,       ., , ,        . ,  ,   !      ,   .  ,      .   3:     - .
  4.  . ,     !  ,      ,        !.   ,  .               . ,        ,   - .         .   ,            ,      .   .     4:  ,    .
  5.  .  ,     .  ,       .: ,   !   -   .   , ,   .  !      .       ,   . .    - ,     ,     .     ,  ,             .(    . ).        8 .      .   5:     .

  6.   ,    养. ,     ,   ,     ! ,   ,   ! ,      ,          .  ,       .   :     50 000 ,              10 000 . ,       ,    .    10 000 .         : ,       .   6:  ,      

  7     (  ).    ,    .    ,   ,   .    .    :      ,    ,    ,   ,   ,        :   . (    ).   ,     . ,    ,         !     ,         ,    !      7:  ,   !
       ,  , ,     . ,               .   ,  N-    ,      -    ,    !

----------


## PlomBeer

()  http://www.tetkam.net/article.php?mnu=18&item=1091

----------


## Koteika

.  -  .         -  ()  .      (  ).      ... .  . 
  ,        -   ,            . .  ,     ,   ...

----------


## MiLLaP

.    ,  -

----------


## PlomBeer

,     ))     (((   :Frown:

----------


## Koteika

,       :Smilie: .

----------

> ,      .


!  !  , , ,   :Big Grin:

----------


## Koteika



----------


## -Stella-

))) ))      -    ))   :Big Grin:

----------


## Siana

:yes:

----------

-   .....  :Smilie:

----------

,        .,         :             ,     ,         ...   -          :Frown:

----------

-                 41  43 ,                             ...        "   "        ....             "       ..    ".......

----------

> "       ..    ".......


 !  -  ,  . -      ,         :Confused:             5  -   __   ...
 :Abuse:  
     ,      ,   =  +  + " ".

----------

> ,      ,   =  +  + " ".


  :yes:

----------


## omigO



----------


## YUM

> ...
>      ,      ,   =  +  + " ".


   -  !-  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,  , ,        .


 .     (  )  , .      .          (      )  "    ,     ,  ?").

----------


## tv06

: "    ,   !"

----------

